# surrogacy



## topgirl1 (May 25, 2011)

Hi
I need some help and was wondering if anyone knows anything about surrogacy....i have had 2failed IVF and am considering surrogacy but im not sure how it all works!!!!!

My sister has offered to do it for me but as i had my 2 IVF thru the NHS im not sure if i can or how to go about it, i think i get another try at it but i dont think i can put myself thru it all again, my heart is broken and my head is all over the place so when my sister said that she would do surrogacy for me at first i wasnt sure but the more i think about it the more im curious about it as she has 4 beautiful children all healthy in fact all my siblings have children and im the only one who has not....
The other reason im considering it is a few years ago i met my real dad who is not my siblings dad and he told me that he has 6 other children 3 of which are girls and none of them can have children so now im more concerned that my chances are so small of it actually happening that this may be my only chance....
im just wondering basically if i could use my third try for surrogacy or if i have to pay and how much.......


----------



## kellymarie (Apr 14, 2011)

So sorry to hear ivf hasnt worked for you.. 

I'm not sure if it's the same where you are but I'm from wales and the limit is 2 shots at ivf.. have you any frozen embryos left over from your last treatment? I should imagine if you could get funding for surrogacy there maybe a criteria you'd have to meet..

It's so good of your sister to offer and maybe an organization such as COTS can assist you through everything if you do go through with surrogacy.. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## topgirl1 (May 25, 2011)

Hi kellymarie

thank you for the reply, yes i do have 1 frozen embryo.
i have never heard of COTS, i will look them up though and find out as much as i can, my DH is not sure about surrogacy as he feels its not fair to put this on someone else but if its our only chance and there is a chance then maybe we should try...thank you again for the reply.


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

I'm so sorry to hear that you've had such a difficult time.  I really hope things work out for you now your sister has offered to be a surrogate for you. 

You could think about contacting Infertility Network UK - they are a charity that provides help and support to fertility patients about a wealth of issues including funding concerns.

You should also give some thought to the legal side of things from the outset. Surrogacy is a legally restricted process in the UK - surrogacy contracts are not enforceable in law and your sister (and if she's married her husband) will be your child's legal parents at birth.  English law expects you to apply to court after the birth for a parental order to reassign parental rights to yourself and extinguish your sister's (and if she's married her husband's) legal status for your child. You will need to meet all of the legal criteria (to include being either married or in an enduring family relationship with a partner) and give thought to other legal issues as well.

All the best

LouGhevaert


----------

